# Greatest 'Electric' Guitar Players



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Rolling Stone made a pretty poor list of great rock guitarists a while back. I thought I would see if we could get a good thread going to identify the best 'electric' guitarists, as I'm sure I have missed a few greats in my list. I am only interested in great guitarists...not folks who may play well, but are mostly included in other 'guitar legends' lists mostly because they are popular (Keith Richards is an example of this I think) In no particular order, here's what I came up with so far:

B.B. King, Jimi Hendrix, Duane Allman, Chuck Berry, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Ry Cooder, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page, Steve Vai, Jeff Beck, Carlos Santana, Jack White, Mike Bloomfield, Mark Knopfler, Alex Lifeson, Buddy Guy, Dick Dale, Steve Cropper, Brian May, Robert Fripp, Frank Zappa, Joe Pass, Les Paul, John McLaughlin, Randy Bachmann, Pete Townshend, Robert Cray, David Wilcox (the Canadian), Roy Buchanan, Link Wray, Steve Howe, Eddie Van Halen, Johnny Winter, Robbie Robertson, David Gilmour, Johnny 'Guitar' Watson, Neil Young, Randy Rhoads, Rory Gallagher, Pat Metheny, Wes Montgomery, Johnny Lang, Jeff Healey

So, who else belongs on the list? Who doesn't?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

your list looks more like a Popular's who's who to me. i mean Jack White?. are you looking for a list of PLAYERS..or players who MADE IT in music?...you're list, to me, is to long and divers to call it the GREATEST..LOL..i mean sure, so great players in there for sure.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> your list looks more like a Popular's who's who to me. i mean Jack White?. are you looking for a list of PLAYERS..or players who MADE IT in music?...you're list, to me, is to long and divers to call it the GREATEST..LOL..i mean sure, so great players in there for sure.


OK Alain, besides Jack White - who I put on the list because of his 'innovative' guitar-playing style, unorthodox approach to playing and influence on 'newer' players - who else would you remove from the list? Who would you add to the list? How long/ short SHOULD the list be? Like I said, I'm hoping we can build a list of the best 'Electric Guitarists', which means "PLAYERS". However, I must accept that there may be many really great guitarists - like Roger House from St. John's, NL - who never 'made it'. It's hard to build a list of great guitarists most people haven't heard. I'm pretty sure there are German, Japanese, Greek, Brazilian and plenty of other foreign players who are also great...but if they aren't well-known to this audience, then we can't really list them, right? 

I think maybe I should add Al Dimeola and John Scofield to the list too, actually....and while I'm at it, I wonder if anyone knows of a great Chinese guitarist? Alain - you would love that, right?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tommy Tedesco. Joe Pass...


...and I hate these lists.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Tommy Tedesco. Joe Pass...
> 
> 
> ...and I hate these lists.
> ...


Sorry Mooh. I don't like lists which assign specific numbers (from 1-100 like Rolling Stone Magazine did, for example). But I think it's a good idea to list the guitarists we think are truly great. Why? Because by hearing what others have to say, I can often learn something new. For example, you just wrote about adding Tomy Tedesco (Joe Pass is already on my list). Of course he should be on the list! Now I will go and give him a better listen, as I had forgotten (until you reminded me) about him. Thanks!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm a huge jack white fan.

i would also include vince gill, danny gatton and chet atkins.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Keith Richards is a great guitarist. I'm not sure if you are including him in your list. If you want to limit your list to purely technical profiency to segregate the great ones then yeah, Jack White and Keef wouldn't even rate a mention. And I guess thats the thing: what criteria are you using? 

Nothing White has done has inspired me to pick up the guitar and learn any of his licks. Conversely, the hook laden, dynamicly touched, bone simple opening riffs to HonkyTonk Women still inspire. Imo that defines a great guitarist. 

For me, you know what separates EVH from Steve Vai and all the other run of the mill shredders? Riffs and the ability to lay down interesting, song appropriate lead lines. It's all about the songs with EVH. He combines song craftsmanship with passion, technical ability and hooky riffs and the end results are memorable songs that all sound like he had a blast creating. Same thing with Satriani (should be on any guitarist list).

So, I don't really know what kind of list you want or are trying to create. My list certainly wouldn't include White, Wray, Wilcox, Bloomfield, Howe, Townsend, Robertson, Watson, Healey - these guys just don't do it for me but obviously ymv.

My list would include Satriani, Joe Walsh, Gary Moore, Slash...and bunch more I can't recall.

Bah, lists, who needs them....:wave:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> I think maybe I should add Al Dimeola and John Scofield to the list too, actually....and while I'm at it, I wonder if anyone knows of a great Chinese guitarist? Alain - you would love that, right?


Nah..don't like Chiness players..they only "*copy*" the style of other players...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

JMann said:


> Keith Richards is a great guitarist. I'm not sure if you are including him in your list. If you want to limit your list to purely technical profiency to segregate the great ones then yeah, Jack White and Keef wouldn't even rate a mention. And I guess thats the thing: what criteria are you using?
> 
> Nothing White has done has inspired me to pick up the guitar and learn any of his licks. Conversely, the hook laden, dynamicly touched, bone simple opening riffs to HonkyTonk Women still inspire. Imo that defines a great guitarist.
> 
> ...


You make a good point about Keith Richards and I would certainly agree to adding Joe Satriani and Joe Walsh to the list. I hadn't remembered Gary Moore until you wrote about him, but I think he may fall into the category of the 'lesser known' guitarists. I disagree about adding Slash to the list because I don't find his guitar work either all that technically proficient or original.

I understand your opinion about removing some of the guys you mentioned. But 'Link Wray'!?!? He basically INVENTED the power-chord back as early as 1958! His innovative and tough style paved the way for 'hard rock' and has influenced many musicians over the years.

How about Skunk Baxter? Should I add him to the list?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll add a few:

Guthrie Govan
Trey Anastasio
Carl Verheyen
Michael Landau
Scott Henderson
Brent Mason
Robben Ford
Joe Bonamassa
Wayne Krantz
Les Paul
Joe Pass
Chuck Berry


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom Morello.... Buckethead?


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

JMann said:


> Conversely, the hook laden, dynamicly touched, bone simple opening riffs to HonkyTonk Women still inspire. Imo that defines a great guitarist.


I could not have said it better.....and HonkyTonk Women is but one example. Richards has mastered the art of inspiring the masses through dramatic simplicity and he finds his way to the top of my list for that.

I would add Robert Johnson to this list for his huge influence and innovative style......but I hate lists


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonny Landreth. I love his slide guitar!!!

Also, I would definitely include Keef. He gets slagged as being a non-technical player all the time, but honestly, in everything he's done, I've always admired his sense of rhythm and timing, as well as his ability to sense the "space" he takes up with his instrument. Plus, I'm sure he's as talented as anyone out there. Maybe his fingers are too old to shred, but I can't imagine him to be unable to plays "leads," he probably just chooses not to. That and the Stones' style doesn't really require too many guitar leads because they do a lot of horn work.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steve Morse.

Personally, I don't think any list like this is complete without him. But it's all personal taste, isn't it? Someone else here already said they wouldn't innclude Steve Howe in the list. I think he should be there before many of the others (and in the late '70s, many Guitar Player readers agreed with me), but again thats just MHO.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Samsquantch (great trailer-park boys name by the way!),

Guthrie Govan, Trey Anastasio, Carl Verheyen, Michael Landau, Scott Henderson, Brent Mason, Robben Ford, Joe Bonamassa and Wayne Krantz might all be fabulous virtuoso guitarists, but they are not nearly as well known for their guitar work as many others (that is argueable I admit). I know of quite a few really GREAT guitar masters, but because they are not really known for their influence as great guitarists, they aren't going on my list anytime soon. I think that's fair. Otherwise, we could end up with anybody's name on the list with no way to agree on their body of work.

Les Paul, Joe Pass and Chuck Berry are already listed.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

ccuwan said:


> I would add Robert Johnson to this list for his huge influence and innovative style......but I hate lists


Robert Johnson was a great guitarist, but he didn't play 'electric' guitar.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Steve Morse.
> 
> Personally, I don't think any list like this is complete without him. But it's all personal taste, isn't it? Someone else here already said they wouldn't innclude Steve Howe in the list. I think he should be there before many of the others (and in the late '70s, many Guitar Player readers agreed with me), but again thats just MHO.


I'll buy that. Steve Morse probably belongs on the list. Even though he's not my taste, what about Peter Frampton?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Sonny Landreth. I love his slide guitar!!!


Good point. But is his body of work influential enough overall?


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Derek Trucks

Saw him at Luminato in Toronto last summer.......wow!!!


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> Robert Johnson was a great guitarist, but he didn't play 'electric' guitar.


ooops missed the qualifier


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

ccuwan said:


> Derek Trucks
> 
> Saw him at Luminato in Toronto last summer.......wow!!!


I thought of him and he's certainly on the Rolling Stone Magazine list. But has he been influential enough? Is he original? In my opinion, he's talented, but he has not yet developed anything new and hasn't really influenced the music scene as a guitarist.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> I understand your opinion about removing some of the guys you mentioned. But 'Link Wray'!?!? He basically INVENTED the power-chord back as early as 1958! His innovative and tough style paved the way for 'hard rock' and has influenced many musicians over the years.
> 
> How about Skunk Baxter? Should I add him to the list?


Link Wray invented the power chord? Did not know that. But still, it was probably Townsend or Iommi or some other '60/'70's guitarist that put the power chord in the mainstream consciousness. I confess, I hardly know Wray's contributions to the guitar.

Skunk is an interesting choice. His work with Steely Dan is, apparently, great. I say apparently because I have never figured out who, between the mainstay guitarists with the band-Becker,Baxter etc, was doing what on the guitar tracks.kqoct And Steely Dan is probably my favorite guitar band of the '70's. But I liked Baxter even with the Doobies. I'd have to listen to his work again......



> *ccuwan*
> 
> I could not have said it better.....and HonkyTonk Women is but one example. Richards has mastered the art of inspiring the masses through dramatic simplicity and he finds his way to the top of my list for that.


I get the same hair raising, spine tingling feeling listening to Richards work on "Saint of Me". Simple, awesome tone and licks made better with that tight, dynamic rhythm section.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

These lists can be debated forever that is for sure. I wonder what a list of "pioneering" guitarists would look like. I mean game changers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Power chords" may be one of the earliest dyads used by man after octaves, so Link Wray didn't invent it. As for the earliest rock use of it, one would have to define when rock actually separated from blues, jazz, folk, swing, pop of the day, etc before knowing who did what first. Chances are someone was banging them out earlier on guitar, mimicing what the piano player was doing. Lots of piano in early rock music.

Just my opinion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Alex Csank said:


> Samsquantch (great trailer-park boys name by the way!),
> 
> Guthrie Govan, Trey Anastasio, Carl Verheyen, Michael Landau, Scott Henderson, Brent Mason, Robben Ford, Joe Bonamassa and Wayne Krantz might all be fabulous virtuoso guitarists, but they are not nearly as well known for their guitar work as many others (that is argueable I admit). I know of quite a few really GREAT guitar masters, but because they are not really known for their influence as great guitarists, they aren't going on my list anytime soon. I think that's fair. Otherwise, we could end up with anybody's name on the list with no way to agree on their body of work.
> 
> Les Paul, Joe Pass and Chuck Berry are already listed.


So not being as influential and/or popular disqualifies a player from being a great guitarist in your mind? Weird... If you're looking to create a definitive list, well, it won't happen, unless the definitive list in your own mind is all that matters to you.. It's such an incredibly subjective thing to ask.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> These lists can be debated forever that is for sure. I wonder what a list of "pioneering" guitarists would look like. I mean game changers.


Clapton, Hendrix, EVH would be my choices for blues/rock and beyond. Maybe Blackmore for being the hard rock/metal pioneer. The list would likely be a short one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

JMann said:


> Clapton, Hendrix, EVH would be my choices for blues/rock and beyond. Maybe Blackmore for being the hard rock/metal pioneer. The list would likely be a short one.


I have been told many times by many poeple that Tony Iommi is the godfather of heavy metal. I am not sure about that but I guess he needs to be up high on that list


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have been told many times by many poeple that Tony Iommi is the godfather of heavy metal. I am not sure about that but I guess he needs to be up high on that list


Yeah, forgot about Iommi and heavy metal. This might be a longer list than I thought lol....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> Good point. But is his body of work influential enough overall?


Well, the world of slide is a small enough part of guitar-playing as it is, but I would say that every single person who wants to be able to play slide would likely want to learn his technique. But yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone want to see Tom Sholtz on this list???


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Anyone want to see Tom Sholtz on this list???


Well since Boston is my favorite band of all time, he gets my vote. I love the man myself but probably wont get a huge amount of support on that.

BTW its Scholz


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well since Boston is my favorite band of all time, he gets my vote. I love the man myself but probably wont get a huge amount of support on that.
> 
> BTW its Scholz





> *hollowbody *
> Anyone want to see Tom Sholtz on this list??? ​


Scholz, iirc, was an MIT graduate and would certainly get my vote on the technical development side. I don't recall exactly but I always thought the heavy guitar lifting for the band was done by the other guitar player in the band - Goudreau?? 

Loved Boston also. "Hitchin a Ride" was one of my favorites.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

JMann said:


> Scholz, iirc, was an MIT graduate and would certainly get my vote on the technical development side. I don't recall exactly but I always thought the heavy guitar lifting for the band was done by the other guitar player in the band - Goudreau??
> 
> Loved Boston also. "Hitchin a Ride" was one of my favorites.


Its an interesting story and a lot of history behind Boston. Scholz recorded all of the guitar parts, as well as bass and drums himself for the debut album. I beleive he had Jim Masdea sit in on some drum parts. But he never formed the actual band until they needed to tour. He had Delp come in for the vocals. But that first album was essentially recoded in his basement by himself. He was an MIT graduate and worked breifly for Polaroid before giving that up for music. Most of the songs are heavily layered and have as many as 5 guitar parts in them. So having a band with at least 3 guitarists was basically mandatory when they toured.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

alright..i'll*play along..

Tony iommi
Dave Murray
Adrian Smith
Janick Gers
Mathias Jabbs
Rudolph and Micheal Schenker
Uli ROth
Malcom and Angus Young
Vivian Cambell
Ron Wood
Dave Mustain
Slash
Randy Rhoads
Jake E. Lee
Warren Demartini
Chris Broderick
Zakk


and i could go one for a while more..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> alright..i'll*play along..
> 
> Tony iommi
> Dave Murray
> ...


With a few exceptions (Janick Gers, Rudy Schenker and Chris Broderick), I'm much more comfortable with this list than the original one. It may be a generational or genre thing. There were too many guitarists in the OP's list that I've either never heard of or am completely unfamiliar with their work.

I'd add:

EVH
Vai
John Sykes
John Petrucci
George Lynch
Steve Stevens
Brad Gillis
Yngwie
Nuno Bettencourt
Oz Fox
Brian Setzer
Roy Clark

I dont think Glenn Tipton gets enough credit either. The first time I heard the Screaming for Vengeance album, I was blown away by his massive sound. It was like nothing I'd ever heard before...and as a 12 yr old, very formative on how I wanted to play as a young guitarist.

TBH, for a blast from the past, just about half the guitar players I'd ever want to listen to can be heard here:[video=youtube;qZktrrqT1A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZktrrqT1A0[/video]


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> These lists can be debated forever that is for sure. I wonder what a list of "pioneering" guitarists would look like. I mean game changers.


that would be cool!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Samsquantch said:


> So not being as influential and/or popular disqualifies a player from being a great guitarist in your mind? Weird... If you're looking to create a definitive list, well, it won't happen, unless the definitive list in your own mind is all that matters to you.. It's such an incredibly subjective thing to ask.


I don't think that's weird. Any list is subjective I suppose, but I am looking to get your opinions and your additions and subtractions. I'm just also adding my opinion. It's all just an exercise in personal opinion and sharing those opinions.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> With a few exceptions (Janick Gers, Rudy Schenker and Chris Broderick), I'm much more comfortable with this list than the original one. It may be a generational or genre thing. There were too many guitarists in the OP's list that I've either never heard of or am completely unfamiliar with their work.


But if the question is a list of the best 'Electric Guitarists' ever...I'm sure you'll understand that it does NOT mean the best "excluding the '50s, '60s and '70s" right? I mean, just because you haven't heard them much, that doesn't mean they don't exist. Personally, I am GLAD to hear new music and new guitarists...and also to hear and learn more about others from the past with whom I am not very familiar. But if we are going for a 'best of' list, that implies "of all time" and like with the R&R Hall of Fame, maybe it shouldn't even allow anyone whose music hasn't endured for more than say ten or twenty years.

Anyway, I do not claim to be the man who knows everything. I just thought this would be a good discussion...and guess what? It seems to have generated quite a bit of interest and discussion. Cool!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> *But if the question is a list of the best 'Electric Guitarists' ever...I'm sure you'll understand that it does NOT mean the best "excluding the '50s, '60s and '70s" right?* I mean, just because you haven't heard them much, that doesn't mean they don't exist. Personally, I am GLAD to hear new music and new guitarists...and also to hear and learn more about others from the past with whom I am not very familiar. But if we are going for a 'best of' list, that implies "of all time" and like with the R&R Hall of Fame, *maybe it shouldn't even allow anyone whose music hasn't endured for more than say ten or twenty years.*
> Anyway, I do not claim to be the man who knows everything. I just thought this would be a good discussion...and guess what? It seems to have generated quite a bit of interest and discussion. Cool!


I know what you are saying, I just couldnt include very many of them because I'm not much of an authority of that genre of music, nor do I feel much of it holds up very well today and has been far surpassed technically by later players...And I realize that the current generation would say the same of most of the players on my list. Its evolution I suppose. When looking at todays modern electronic cars, it can be hard to appreciate any genius in a Ford Model T (no offense to anyone), although I can appreciate the contributions of all those that came before, intellectually, I just cant feel the passion for them that you guys can. Besides, you guys have those decades pretty well covered already (and far too biased towards blues players) IMO... its the last 25 yrs and heavier more guitar oriented music that seems to be sadly lacking from the list (other than Randy and Vai).

Best guitarist ever, to me, means if you could sit the guitarists in a room, it comes down to last man standing. So *if *EVH plays circles around Link Wray or Steve Cropper, than it really doesnt matter to me what decades they are from. I dont feel the need to throw in a token player from the 40's or 50's if I dont think they could hold a candle to many players from a later decade.

In terms of music "enduring" what does that even mean? Bands like Poison still play big venue shows today...well over 20yrs from their golden years...but does that make them among the best? I dont think so. Its as relevant as saying that someone needs to have had a Top10 hit or have a cd go gold at some point to be considered for a list. That would eliminate a great deal of players on the original list as well. Commercial success should be part of the criteria, otherwise we may as well be throwing in some of the better players on Youtube.



Maybe there needs to be categories in the list(s)?
It isnt fair to compare a heavy metal shredder to a blues player from the 1940's. So perhaps categories either by decade or by musical genre: blues, metal, rock, country, jazz, etc. and a top 5 or so in each?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ...nor do I feel much of it holds up very well today and has been far surpassed technically by later players...When looking at todays modern electronic cars, it can be hard to appreciate any genius in a Ford Model T (no offense to anyone)...its the last 25 yrs and heavier more guitar oriented music that seems to be sadly lacking from the list (other than Randy and Vai)...Best guitarist ever, to me, means if you could sit the guitarists in a room, it comes down to last man standing. So *if *EVH plays circles around Link Wray or Steve Cropper, than it really doesnt matter to me what decades they are from. I dont feel the need to throw in a token player from the 40's or 50's if I dont think they could hold a candle to many players from a later decade...In terms of music "enduring" what does that even mean?...It isnt fair to compare a heavy metal shredder to a blues player from the 1940's. So perhaps categories either by decade or by musical genre: blues, metal, rock, country, jazz, etc. and a top 5 or so in each?


I am afraid that I disagree with you on many of your points. Guitar-playing styles have changed quite a bit, and the 'high-speed shredder' technique has become popular, but to say that Vai is better than Zappa or Wes Montgomery or Joe Pass or Jimi Hendrix is like comparing a 2010 BMW M3 with a Ferrari GTO. They are EACH great cars...with different feel. The BMW might edge out the Ferrari in lap speeds, but the Ferrari is still much more desireable and if most of us had to choose only one it would be that Ferrari. "Technical" proficiency and musical talent and soul are very different creatures, and those guitarists with amazing 'technical ability' can sometimes just sound like they are showing off and not making any really good music. Some of the guys writing in this thread have written about Keith Richards...and they are right. Music isn't about being technically better. 

I didn't 'throw in' any of those players as 'tokens'. Most of these guys were so influential and innovative that you would be hearing very different music today if it weren't for them (Chuck Berry is a good example of that). As for your question about 'enduring'...it's pretty easy to see that Jimi Hendrix is still very popular, even though he died 40 years ago. All the players on the list are well-known by MOST guitarists and folks who like electric guitar music, regardless of their age. To argue that only the guitarists YOU happen to be familiar with are worth having on the list displays a lack of understanding about history. History is important...and many more people and things have long been forgotten about than have been remembered. Example? Was 'Hitler' a bigger 'evil villain' than 'Joe Stalin', 'Attila The Hun', 'Ghengis Khan', 'Vlad The Impaler', 'Napoleon' or 'Bin Laden'? Is that important? They are ALL remembered and would be high up on just about anyone's 'villain' list....who among them was the most techinically proficient? They WILL ALL 'endure' because of what they did in their time.

You want a list divided into those categories? How about a list even more divided - like the best 'shredder guitarists'? Here's a list of 200 guitarists produced by the folks at 'digitaldreamdoor.com (100 Greatest Guitarists (All Genres)). It conveniently lists the different musical genres played by each guitarist. In my opinion, it is a bit too long (by about 150) to be a really good list, but if nothing else, it IS educational. Personally, I try and make it a point to learn as much as I can about music and to listen to all kinds of genres and generations of musicians...no one genre, generation or style has a monopoly on great music. Vive la difference!!!

1. Andres Segovia (classical)
2. Django Reinhardt (jazz)
3. Chet Atkins, CGP (country)
4. Jimi Hendrix (rock)
5. Paco de Lucia (flamenco)
6. Agustin Barrios Mangore (classical)
7. Ramon Montoya (flamenco)
8. Julian Bream (classical)
9. Charlie Christian (jazz)
10. B.B. King (blues)
11. T-Bone Walker (blues)
12. Merle Travis (country)
13. Wes Montgomery (jazz)
14. John Williams (classical)
15. Michael Hedges (contemp fingerstyle)
16. Lonnie Johnson (blues)
17. Eddie Lang (jazz)
18. Lenny Breau (jazz)
19. John McLaughlin (fusion)
20. Joe Pass (jazz)
21. Sabicas (flamenco)
22. Blind Blake (ragtime, blues)
23. Robert Johnson (blues)
24. John Fahey (contemp fingerstyle, folk, va.)
25. Davey Graham (british folk, contemp fingerstyle)
26. Doc Watson (folk)
27. Danny Gatton (rockabilly, va.)
28. Adrian Legg (contemp fingerstyle)
29. Narciso Yepes (classical)
30. Laurindo Almeida (brazilian)
31. Les Paul (jazz)
32. Christopher Parkening (classical)
33. Pat Metheny (fusion, jazz)
34. Sol Ho'opi'i *(hawaiian)
35. Jeff Beck (rock)
36. Eddie Van Halen (rock)
37. Ritchie Blackmore (rock)
38. Alexandre Lagoya and Ida Presti (classical)
39. Phil Keaggy (rock, contemp fingerstyle)
40. Allan Holdsworth (fusion)
41. Baden Powell (brazilian)
42. Nino Ricardo (flamenco)
43. George Van Eps (jazz)
44. Jim Hall (jazz)
45. Ed Bickert (jazz)
46. Kenny Burrell (jazz)
47. Franco (soukous, rumba)
48. Carlos Paredes (fado)
49. Freddie Green (jazz)
50. Eric Clapton (rock, blues)
51. Jimmy Page (rock)
52. Albert King (blues)
53. Hank Garland (country, jazz)
54. Chuck Berry (rock)
55. Tommy Emmanuel, CGP (contemp fingerstyle)
56. Leo Kottke (contemp fingerstyle)
57. Tony Iommi (rock)
58. King Bennie Nawahi (hawaiian)
59. Enver Izmailov (fusion)
60. Stanley Jordan (jazz, fusion)
61. Robert Fripp (avant-garde, rock)
62. Oscar Moore (jazz)
63. Ernest Ranglin (ska, jazz)
64. Gabby Pahinui (hawaiian slack key)
65. Vishwa Mohan Bhatt (indian)
66. Johnny Smith (jazz)
67. Roy Buchanan (rock)
68. Bill Frisell (fusion, jazz)
69. Manuel Barrueco (classical)
70. Kazuhito Yamashita (classical)
71. Jimmy Bryant (country, jazz)
72. Duane Allman (rock, blues)
73. James Burton (rockabilly)
74. Freddie King (blues)
75. Elmore James (blues)
76. Earl Hooker (blues)
77. Juanjo Dominguez (tango, va.)
78. Roberto Grela (tango)
79. Mother Maybelle Carter (country)
80. Stevie Ray Vaughan (blues)
81. Steve Vai (rock)
82. Yngwie Malmsteen (rock)
83. Steve Morse (rock)
84. Eric Johnson (rock)
85. Tony Rice (bluegrass)
86. Bola Sete (brazilian, folk fusion)
87. Richard Thompson (british folk)
88. John Renbourn (british folk)
89. Bert Jansch (british folk)
90. Buddy Guy (blues)
91. Steve Cropper (r&b, blues)
92. Robert White/Joe Messina/Eddie Willis (r&b)
93. Scotty Moore (rockabilly)
94. Barney Kessel (jazz)
95. Tal Farlow (jazz)
96. Jimmy Raney (jazz)
97. Howard Roberts(jazz)
98. George Benson (jazz, r&b)
99. Debashish Bhattacharya (indian)
100. Ry Cooder (blues, va.)
101. Roy Nichols (country)
102. Brian May (rock)
103. Carlos Santana (rock)
104. David Gilmour (rock)
105. Jan Akkerman (rock, va.)
106. Larry Carlton (fusion)
107. Larry Coryell (fusion, jazz)
108. Al DiMeola (fusion)
109. Steve Howe (rock, va.)
110. Shawn Lane (fusion)
111. Joe Satriani (rock)
112. Rev. Gary Davis (ragtime, blues)
113. Derek Bailey (avant-garde)
114. Sonny Sharrock (avant-garde)
115. Sonny Greenwich (jazz, avant-garde)
116. James Blood Ulmer (jazz, avant-garde)
117. Pepe Romero (classical)
118. Angel Romero (classical)
119. Carlos Montoya (flamenco)
120. Martin Taylor (jazz)
121. Alirio Diaz (classical)
122. David Russell (classical)
123. Sandy Bull (folk fusion)
124. Koo Nimo (highlife)
125. Paulinho Nogueira (brazilian)
126. Grant Green (jazz, r&b)
127. Diblo Dibala (soukous)
128. Doctor Nico (soukous)
129. Paul Galbraith (classical)
130. Mario Escudero (flamenco)
131. Joe Maphis (country)
132. Luiz Bonfa (brazilian)
133. Pat Martino (jazz)
134. Steve Hackett (rock, classical)
135. John Abercrombie (fusion, jazz)
136. Ralph Towner (fusion, jazz)
137. John Scofield (jazz, fusion)
138. Otis Rush (blues)
139. Melchor de Marchena (flamenco)
140. Brent Mason (country, va.)
141. Oscar Aleman (jazz)
142. Goran Sollscher (classical)
143. Eliot Fisk (classical)
144. Marcel Dadi (contemp fingerstyle)
145. Pierre Bensusan (contemp fingerstyle, va.)
146. Bob Brozman (blues, hawaiian, va. folk)
147. Ledward Ka'apana (hawaiian slack key)
148. Pete Townshend (rock)
149. Robbie Basho (folk fusion, contemp fingerstyle)
150. Manolo Sanlucar (flamenco)
151. Serranito (flamenco)
152. Albert Lee (country, rock)
153. Sharon Isbin (classical)
154. Randy Rhoads (rock)
155. Alex Lifeson (rock)
156. Gary Moore (rock, blues)
157. Mike Bloomfield (blues, rock)
158. Mark Knopfler (rock)
159. Johnny Guitar Watson (blues)
160. Carlos Barbosa-Lima (brazilian, classical)
161. Charlie Byrd (jazz, brazilian)
162. Lonnie Mack (rock, blues)
163. Dick Dale (rock)
164. Link Wray (rock)
165. EK Nyame (highlife)
166. Big Bill Broonzy (blues)
167. Roy Lanham (country)
168. Scotty Anderson (jazz, country)
169. Jimmy Nolen (funk)
170. Clarence White (country)
171. Jerry Reed, CGP (country)
172. Roy Clark (country, va)
173. Grady Martin (country)
174. Albert Collins (blues)
175. George Harrison (rock)
176. Keith Richards (rock)
177. Eldon Shamblin (western swing)
178. Johnny Winter (blues)
179. Jerry Garcia (rock, va.)
180. Henry Kaiser (avant-garde)
181. Eugene Chadbourne (avant-garde)
182. Alex Konadu (highlife)
183. Marty Friedman (rock)
184. Uli Jon Roth (rock)
185. Michael Schenker (rock)
186. Preston Reed (contemp fingerstyle)
187. Herb Ellis (jazz)
188. Mike Stern (jazz)
189. Junior Brown (country)
190. Terje Rypdal (fusion)
191. Blind Lemon Jefferson (blues)
192. Alvin Lee (rock)
193. Peter Green (blues, rock)
194. Eddie Hazel (rock)
195. Vinnie Moore (rock)
196. Fred Frith (avant-garde)
197. Vicente Amigo (flamenco)
198. Martin Simpson (celtic)
199. Tommy Tedesco (va.)
200. Blind Willie Johnson (blues)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

DUDE...YOu are SO right, Tipton is DA Metal Guy. Man can he play AND..make it look so freaking easy. I saw Screaming for Vengeance LIVE and Front row tickets in the day, and in those days we did'nt have any guards and stuff..we were hitting the stage man..was dead cool. spent close to 2 hrs staring at him like mad man!..LOL..

You don't like Gers?..any reason?...i love his freefall playing style!..and for Schenker..maybe it's more about his writting skills.

We most be pretty much the same generation by the look of our list..



Diablo said:


> With a few exceptions (Janick Gers, Rudy Schenker and Chris Broderick),
> 
> I dont think Glenn Tipton gets enough credit either. The first time I heard the Screaming for Vengeance album, I was blown away by his massive sound. It was like nothing I'd ever heard before...and as a 12 yr old, very formative on how I wanted to play as a young guitarist.]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Maybe there needs to be categories in the list(s)?
> It isnt fair to compare a heavy metal shredder to a blues player from the 1940's. So perhaps categories either by decade or by musical genre: blues, metal, rock, country, jazz, etc. and a top 5 or so in each?


I don't know, I would think someone who is proficient at one genre is worthy just as much to be considered a guitar hero as another in a different style.

For example, sure, your typical shredder could run circles around Muddy Waters or B.B. King in terms of flat-out speed, but how well would someone like that be able to play the blues? Sure, they could play the notes, but can they make it music? Similarly, a guy like Clapton or Knopfler could certainly have developed the speed an accuracy needed to shred, but their music calls for something else. I doubt Zakk Wylde could clawhammer his way all the way through Sultans and make it sound as soulful as Mark does. Not to say Zakk couldn't _play_ it - I'm sure he could, but it wouldn't be the same song even though it was the same notes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I totaly agree. I saw an old Clip on youtube a while back of Eddie VH playing with some blues guys, and as much has i like Eddie, he sounded TERRIBLE. Ed has his own style...and could not stray from it, so he tended to squeel and add his technic to it and it REALY did'nt fit. But other actually can. Zakk is a good exemple actually. He's actually a VERY good Blues player.



hollowbody said:


> I don't know, I would think someone who is proficient at one genre is worthy just as much to be considered a guitar hero as another in a different style.
> 
> For example, sure, your typical shredder could run circles around Muddy Waters or B.B. King in terms of flat-out speed, but how well would someone like that be able to play the blues? Sure, they could play the notes, but can they make it music? Similarly, a guy like Clapton or Knopfler could certainly have developed the speed an accuracy needed to shred, but their music calls for something else. I doubt Zakk Wylde could clawhammer his way all the way through Sultans and make it sound as soulful as Mark does. Not to say Zakk couldn't _play_ it - I'm sure he could, but it wouldn't be the same song even though it was the same notes.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Can we add Frank Marino to the list? His career has probably suffered from the 'junior Jimi" comparisons, especially early on, but man, can the guy play! You have to see him live to appreciate the talent.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

edward said:


> Can we add Frank Marino to the list? His career has probably suffered from the 'junior Jimi" comparisons, especially early on, but man, can the guy play! You have to see him live to appreciate the talent.


AMEN TO THAT man..i totaly forgot about Frank


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not much of a list if Peter Green isn't included 

I'd also add

Alvin Lee 
Mick Taylor
Peter Frampton
Steve Marriott (because I add him to all lists)
Paul Kossoff - best.vibrato.ever.in.the.history.of.rock.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Not much of a list if Peter Green isn't included
> 
> I'd also add
> 
> ...


I hear you about Peter Green and the others on your list. But although I might consider Peter because of his immense talent, I am not sure he meets the 'influential' or 'innovative' criteria (maybe some of the others on my original should be removed for the same reason?). I think Alvin Lee might be a good choice, but not Mick Taylor. Peter Frampton sure isn't my favorite type of player, but he certainly did influence lots of other music. Steve Marriott? I like his work, but what did he do that merits his being considered a "GREAT electric guitarist"?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex Csank said:


> I hear you about Peter Green and the others on your list. But although I might consider Peter because of his immense talent, I am not sure he meets the 'influential' or 'innovative' criteria (maybe some of the others on my original should be removed for the same reason?). I think Alvin Lee might be a good choice, but not Mick Taylor. Peter Frampton sure isn't my favorite type of player, but he certainly did influence lots of other music. Steve Marriott? I like his work, but what did he do that merits his being considered a "GREAT electric guitarist"?


As I said, I added Marriott because he should be added to all lists where Rock is discussed, LOL. (not neccessarily a GREAT guitar player) To say Peter Green might not be influential but to have people like Randy Bachman, White, Bloomfield, Howe, on the list is just a joke imho. I like all of them, don't get me wrong, but more influential the Peter Green, I think not.

Aside from that when did "influential" enter the criteria. I thought the first post was looking for "Great" guitar players? Green falls into that category, Jack White does not.

If we're talking "influential" you'd better add John, Paul, and George to that list PDQ 

I'll also add Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I like al3d's list. The list is all about the generation you grew up in and the musical styles you like. Being a hard rock/metal dude that posted list with 200 people on it - more than half of them I've never heard of.

Tipton is great, but Downing isn't bad either. Most give Tipton the edge, just like they give Adrian Smith the nod over Dave Murray.

I'd like to nominate the guitarist from the German band Accept, Wolf Hoffmann. Very melodic player with decent speed and abilities, classical influence.

I also nominate that Jack White never again be mentioned in any top guitar list. I never heard of a bigger sell-out than that dude. Massive poser.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I don't know, I would think someone who is proficient at one genre is worthy just as much to be considered a guitar hero as another in a different style.
> 
> For example, sure, your typical shredder could run circles around Muddy Waters or B.B. King in terms of flat-out speed, but how well would someone like that be able to play the blues? Sure, they could play the notes, but can they make it music? Similarly, a guy like Clapton or Knopfler could certainly have developed the speed an accuracy needed to shred, but their music calls for something else. I doubt Zakk Wylde could clawhammer his way all the way through Sultans and make it sound as soulful as Mark does. Not to say Zakk couldn't _play_ it - I'm sure he could, but it wouldn't be the same song even though it was the same notes.


I get your point, but you're making it sound like the shredders are more 1 dimensional than the "more soulful" players. I dont think so. In the same way that Zakk might not play Sultans the way Knopfler does, I think Knopfler or BB King doing Eruption would be an absolutely awful joke. 
My point with having categories is that I really dont think many of the guitarists on ANY of these lists are all that versatile. Because most of us will have varying opinions, and preferences, I sometimes think a list of "the most versatile players" would be more interesting. we all have are faves, and its impossible to account for/quantify why we like the ones we do, or convince someone that doesnt already have the same opinion. 

And I also dont believe that being primarily a shredder prcludes someone from being able to play "with feeling". I've heard enough songs by Vai and even Malmsteen for starters to know that just isnt true, and is mostly just a value judgement by those who are prejudiced to shredding or modern players. Its the equivalent of someone from my generation saying the problem with all old players is they were slow, and anyone can play slow .
For example, to me, this vid of Yngwie has as much "soul" "feeling" etc as gasp! anything Clapton, SRV or BB KIng has ever done, and in a far more interesting way as well.[video=youtube;-SLFoJtOn2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SLFoJtOn2I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> DUDE...YOu are SO right, Tipton is DA Metal Guy. Man can he play AND..make it look so freaking easy. I saw Screaming for Vengeance LIVE and Front row tickets in the day, and in those days we did'nt have any guards and stuff..we were hitting the stage man..was dead cool. spent close to 2 hrs staring at him like mad man!..LOL..
> 
> You don't like Gers?..any reason?...i love his freefall playing style!..and for Schenker..maybe it's more about his writting skills.
> 
> We most be pretty much the same generation by the look of our list..


I suspect we prob are from the same generation, give or take.

Gers? I guess I just cant think of him as much more than a 3rd guitarist in a band that did pretty well for many years with 2 guitarists 
You're right, Rudy's strength is his writing...but since this list is about playing, he just doesnt come to mind for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> I am afraid that I disagree with you on many of your points. Guitar-playing styles have changed quite a bit, and the 'high-speed shredder' technique has become popular, but to say that Vai is better than Zappa or Wes Montgomery or Joe Pass or Jimi Hendrix is like comparing a 2010 BMW M3 with a Ferrari GTO. They are EACH great cars...with different feel. The BMW might edge out the Ferrari in lap speeds, but the *Ferrari is still much more desireable and if most of us had to choose only one it would be that Ferrari.* "Technical" proficiency and musical talent and soul are very different creatures, and those guitarists with amazing 'technical ability' can sometimes just sound like they are showing off and not making any really good music. Some of the guys writing in this thread have written about Keith Richards...and they are right. Music isn't about being technically better.
> 
> I didn't 'throw in' any of those players as 'tokens'. Most of these guys were so influential and innovative that you would be hearing very different music today if it weren't for them (Chuck Berry is a good example of that). As for your question about 'enduring'...it's pretty easy to see that Jimi Hendrix is still very popular, even though he died 40 years ago. *All the players on the list are well-known by MOST guitarists and folks who like electric guitar music, regardless of their age*. To argue that only the guitarists YOU happen to be familiar with are worth having on the list displays a lack of understanding about history. History is important...and many more people and things have long been forgotten about than have been remembered. Example? Was 'Hitler' a bigger 'evil villain' than 'Joe Stalin', 'Attila The Hun', 'Ghengis Khan', 'Vlad The Impaler', 'Napoleon' or 'Bin Laden'? Is that important? They are ALL remembered and would be high up on just about anyone's 'villain' list....who among them was the most techinically proficient? They WILL ALL 'endure' because of what they did in their time.


I bolded the parts just to illustrate that those statements to me, are pure subjective but trying to make thigns sound very matter-of-fact. If it were as clear cut as you say, there would be no exotic car makers other than Ferrari. To say "most would prefer" 'my taste', is kind of elitist sounding, egocentric and without merit, or at least only applies to your circle of friends. I can tell you, within my circles, "most" would not agree with those choices if they have even heard of many of them. If you walked into a Long & MqQuade store and polled 100 20-something guitarists on who Steve Cropper, Dick Dale or Johnny"Guitar" Watson are, I guarantee you'll get a lot of blank stares. But I bet almost all of them know Jack White. Hell, I'm no spring chicken at 40 and I dont know a single thing Peter Green has done and I've listened to music since I was 5yrs old and had a Mickey Mouse turntable that I played hand me down Beatles and Beach Boys records on. So age and genre is a huge factor in these lists. IMO there are very few universally recognized great guitarists (that we all could say we've heard and can see some merit in, even if it isnt our cup of tea). I bet fewer than 15 in entirety. Any more than that, and I think we're catering to specific niches or guitar snobs.
Again, if those on the list were as widely popular as you make them sound, they should all have multi platinum records behind them. Short of a few, they do not. So we're back on level footing again, right where we started 
Perhaps we should all approach different genres with an open mind, in an attempt to learn more about music we normally would not listen to.

Cheers,

Lars


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> I totaly agree. I saw an old Clip on youtube a while back of Eddie VH playing with some blues guys, and as much has i like Eddie, he sounded TERRIBLE. Ed has his own style...and could not stray from it, so he tended to squeel and add his technic to it and it REALY did'nt fit. But other actually can. Zakk is a good exemple actually. He's actually a VERY good Blues player.


Zakks a bad example. He comes across initially as a very one dimensional, beer swilling, cranked marshalls, chugga-chugga guitar riff kinda dude. Then you find out he's actually a very good vocalist...and piano player...and well versed in the blues, bluegrass (banjo), and respects a wide variety of musical styles. IMO on songs like this, he can give Joe Cocker a run for his money:
[video=youtube;XRptXtRkA4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRptXtRkA4Y[/video][video=youtube;No9AgB6u0-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No9AgB6u0-M&p=3B95362E004CF928&playnext=1&index=24[/video] 
[video=youtube;MrYdbqtOkV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrYdbqtOkV8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

edward said:


> Can we add Frank Marino to the list? His career has probably suffered from the 'junior Jimi" comparisons, especially early on, but man, can the guy play! You have to see him live to appreciate the talent.



...no question. ANY discussion of "greatest" guitarists must include marino. i've seen him perform live twice in recent years, and he is truly astounding.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, I have read your input folks. Thanks. It's great to read all the varied opinions. What I have been trying to do is to get a feel for a list of 'great electric guitarists' from this board's perspective. Admittedly, I just cobbled together the original list from having read the 'Rolling Stone Magazine' top 100 list - which I thought was way off - and so I added a few Canadians and others I felt were missing, and then I shaved off some guitarists I didn't believe needed to be there. Obviously this was pretty subjective, but that is why I asked for your input. I am pretty familiar with Blues, Jazz, R&B and the many genres of rock/ guitar music from the '50s through today. However, I must admit and accept that I am not very familiar with many of the more modern 'Metal', 'Shredder' or 'Country' guitarists, and I really don't know much about guitarists from non-English speaking countries (although I know there are some great guitarists from those countries!). 

I certainly don't want to appear 'elitist' or like I am a 'guitar snob'. On the other hand, I truly believe that a valid 'Greatest Electric Guitarists' list needs to include more than only those 15 guitarists known to one generation. The list of 'Greatest' is NOT about one person's (or one generation's) subjective tastes. It's about embracing the best of the best...from all genres and generations!

I value the rich history of electric guitar playing which has produced so much 'magic' music over these many years, from before I was born through today...ever since that first amp was plugged in. I suggest that those of you who haven't heard those old guitarists like Dick Dale, Link Wray, Peter Green (Founder of Fleetwood Mac), Chet Atkins, Les Paul, Wes Montgomery and others take a bit of time to give them a listen. I am doing my best to listen to more guitar work by guys like Zakk, Yngwie, Vai, Satriani, Tipton and others...and I am learning much through all of your opinions.

I believe that a better way to arrive at a reasonable list might be to list some specific criteria, and then ask each of you to list YOUR top ten choices (a few less or more would be OK too) for the "Greatest Electric Guitarists" list. It would also be great if you would add what 'genre' of music you are nominating that person for (eg: Eric Clapton - Rock & Blues). 

Please use the following criteria (or state why you chose different criteria):
1. Popular - well-known (at least within the genre)
2. Influential - inspiring to other players
3. Innovative - plays new and innovative material
4. Enduring - should be someone who has maintained popularity in the genre and is likely to remain known
5. Skilled - could be 'technical', 'soulful', 'versatile', etc.

I hope that seems fair. I know most of you already submitted names and asked that names be removed, but if you make your lists this way, I'll combine them into a final 'GC' list...which will at least reflect the opinions of this group of Canadian Guitar lovers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;tsO26Pgm6qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsO26Pgm6qI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Gotta add the late Terry Kath to the list, and if he needs to be categorized, I suppose it would be for innovation. But since Jimi Hendrix pronounced Kath to be a better player than himself, we might have to rank Terry's skills as being pretty good, too...


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll second Zakk's versatility. Here's him chicken pickin:

[video=youtube;6fkkUOUONtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fkkUOUONtw[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hangar rash said:


> Gotta add the late Terry Kath to the list, and if he needs to be categorized, I suppose it would be for innovation. But since Jimi Hendrix pronounced Kath to be a better player than himself, we might have to rank Terry's skills as being pretty good, too...


Achhh, how'd I forget about Terry! Getting old. 

Absolutely agree!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

For skillful (not Vai or Satriani skillful)...or maybe the better word is soulful I submit Marc Ford! This is a KILLER player in my books

[YOUTUBE]wb9YQbwfixY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vkVNkl0NN3I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FZOSmXWMkyM[/YOUTUBE]

For songwriting I love Rich Robinson of the Black Crowes - that man knows how to write a rock and roll song!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This reminds me of the 'discussions' I have about this with some of my buddies. Best guitarist? How do you define best?

While I am more of a Vai fan than a BB King fan, who am I to say BB isn't better than Vai (or to say Vai is better than BB). Maybe I just don't 'hear' some of what BB plays - maybe I don't get him like i get Vai (generational).

It is fun to discuss, but be assured, there is no right answer. Its music, its art, its emotional and not logical. 

It's like asking what is the best color.




> I am afraid that I disagree with you on many of your points. Guitar-playing styles have changed quite a bit, and the 'high-speed shredder' technique has become popular, but to say that Vai is better than Zappa or Wes Montgomery or Joe Pass or Jimi Hendrix is like comparing a 2010 BMW M3 with a Ferrari GTO. They are EACH great cars...with different feel. The BMW might edge out the Ferrari in lap speeds, but the Ferrari is still much more desireable and if most of us had to choose only one it would be that Ferrari.


250GTO or 288GTO? Or possibly even 599GTO now?


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

Dimebag Darrell
Jon donais
Kenny Wayne shepherd
Derek Trucks
SRV
EVH
those are some of my personal faves 
that I feel deserve to be on a list. Players
that you can FEEL.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

JMann said:


> For me, you know what separates EVH from Steve Vai and all the other run of the mill shredders? Riffs and the ability to lay down interesting, song appropriate lead lines. It's all about the songs with EVH. He combines song craftsmanship with passion, technical ability and hooky riffs and the end results are memorable songs that all sound like he had a blast creating. :


I couldn't agree more. I'm not a fan of Van Hagar whatsoever, but his early writing and playing was so unique and explosive. ANY list of "greatest guitar" players must include EVH somewhere. I remember in high school this guy brought me over to his place and played "Eruption". I was blown away be his playing and he was about 17-18! When he finished the song he looked over to me and said with an absolutely straight face " I don't really play that song right in a lot of places or fast enough. Man, you should here my big brother play it". There's the problem, the same as Jimi. Millions of kids playing just like Eddie, but unable to improvise or play a convincing blues. It wouldn't be so bad, but so many of these copycats made a go of it and got recorded. It has cheapened Eddie's uniqueness IMO. Of course his resting on his laurels doesn't help. 

Shawn.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if EVH necessarily rested on his laurels. I guess it's fair to say he peaked early, but where do you go from there. You have your formative years in your teens and early 20's and by then you have your style and sound generally set. Aside from Eruption and the tapping that made him famous, I never thought of EVH as that flashy of a player. His solos weren't overdone, and usually fit or complemented the song. His rhythm playing and song/riff writing was pretty good too. Perhaps booze, smokes, drugs, divorce, cancer, and band politics took their toll. 

I don't know...after 20-30 years, Satch still sounds like Satch, Vai still sounds like Vai, and Zakk still sounds like Zakk, etc. with Malmsteen et. al. All those classic rock and blues guys sound the same album after album. Did they all rest on their laurels?


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Warren Haynes has GOT to be there. Tone, soul, technique, songwriting. Mean slide player. Probably my favorite.
Also love Marc Ford's playing big time.
Billy Gibbons. Jimmy Page. Gary Moore. Peter Green.
I thnk The Edge has to be there too.
B


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Bruiser74 said:


> Warren Haynes has GOT to be there. Tone, soul, technique, songwriting. Mean slide player. Probably my favorite.
> Also love Marc Ford's playing big time.
> Billy Gibbons. Jimmy Page. Gary Moore. Peter Green.
> I thnk The Edge has to be there too.
> B


I can't believe I made it to page 7 before I saw Billy Gibbons. Let's see:

1. Popular - well-known (at least within the genre) - check
2. Influential - inspiring to other players - check
3. Innovative - plays new and innovative material - somewhat
4. Enduring - should be someone who has maintained popularity in the genre and is likely to remain known - definitely
5. Skilled - could be 'technical', 'soulful', 'versatile', etc. - enough so

The reason these lists don't tend to work well is that there are literally thousands of fantastic guitarists out there and to highlight the qualities of some is to seemingly belittle the qualities of others. At least it isn't a list of the most underrated/overrated guitarists. Those threads tend to get inflammatory very quickly - especially when the same guitarists jump from one side of the list to the other with each post (i.e. Jack White). 

Oh yeah - this may not satisfy the OP's qualifiers, but Bill Frisell is IMO one of the best (or at least my favourite) guitarists ever . I can't recall if Jim Hall was mentioned but if he wasn't he should definitely be on the list. Jazz guys get the short end of the stick on lists like this all the time .


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Baconator said:


> I can't believe I made it to page 7 before I saw Billy Gibbons. Let's see:
> 
> 1. Popular - well-known (at least within the genre) - check
> 2. Influential - inspiring to other players - check
> ...


Seven pages before The Reverend appeared, too much! lol
I agree Jazz guys are under-represented, maybe some of the jazz guys here can assist.

My biggest issue with the criteria is the Innovative part. To me, only a select group of guitarists
are TRULY innovative. Is Marc Ford TRULY innovative? Maybe not, but he smokes most of the 
players i have ever heard and has influenced me for a long time. Is he GREAT, you bet.
My innovative "list" would include (but not limited to..) Hendrix, EVH, Page, The Edge, Vai, Satch, Stanley Jordan, Malmsteen, Scholtz, Hetfield, Iommi, Mustaine, Jeff Beck etc...
These are SOME players that have really pushed/changed the boundaries with playing, technique, technology, recording, songwriting etc...
Anyways, as long as these threads stay positive and open-minded, its all good. Might get turned on to some new players too, thats the real payoff for these threads.
Cheers


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> I couldn't agree more. I'm not a fan of Van Hagar whatsoever, but his early writing and playing was so unique and explosive. ANY list of "greatest guitar" players must include EVH somewhere. I remember in high school this guy brought me over to his place and played "Eruption". I was blown away be his playing and he was about 17-18! When he finished the song he looked over to me and said with an absolutely straight face " I don't really play that song right in a lot of places or fast enough. Man, you should here my big brother play it". There's the problem, the same as Jimi. Millions of kids playing just like Eddie, but unable to improvise or play a convincing blues. It wouldn't be so bad, but so many of these copycats made a go of it and got recorded. It has cheapened Eddie's uniqueness IMO. Of course his resting on his laurels doesn't help.
> 
> Shawn.


Yeah, he might be resting on his laurels a bit. By that I mean his awesome, ground breaking bag of guitar tricks hasn't really expanded. As Hired Goon mentions, EVH still sounds like EVH after all these years.

I didn't mind some of the Van Hagar output. That's where imo EVH started to experiment with his song crafting and added a more processed, refined tone which was a departure from the raw brownsound which he made famous. But EVH's guitar technique was still unmistakable and recognizable. One song comes to mind that was a bit of departure for EVH. "Summer Nights" off the 5150 disc, iirc, still gives me chills. Such a huge, crunchy sound, especially after EVH's intro where he uses a Steinberger whammy bar thingy to drop pitch to a lower tuning. Great song that I still crank up whenevr I hear it on the radio.



> *Bruiser74*
> Seven pages before The Reverend appeared, too much! lol
> I agree Jazz guys are under-represented, maybe some of the jazz guys here can assist.


Gibbons, truly an inspirational player whose guitar technique was easily within the grasp of most guitarists. I place him between Richards and EVH. All 3 were riff machines with EVH adding his speed and technique. 
I'm no jazz guy. I've tried to appreciate the genre but even in my later years I still don't get it. Mike Stern was probably the only jazzer that I liked listening to but I'm pretty sure that was because he liked to throw in some complex blues licks and believe he used a ds-1 to boost his solos.largetongue

One other category, as if we need more: guitarists that are famous/popular for one song or solo and I mention this because I'm still "reelin' after all these years" about Elliot Randall's guitar work with Steely Dan. Talk about a memorable guitar intro and solos making the song.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw Blue Rodeo again last night and I must say that I always enjoy Greg Keelor's guitar playing. Maybe not on a par with some of the greats but lots of tasty lead runs along with some inspired long solos. If I had his talent, I'd be a very happy camper.


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Well - I grew up in the 60s and have all the usual heroes that I grew up on .

The one guy who's come along who knocks me out almost as much as Hendrix, Clapton Beck, and a few others did back then is Eric Johnson.

The trick is - how to get out of his shadow and NOT imitate him , as great as he is. And I honestly think he raised the bar for all of us in many ways, especially if you compose and are trying to do something original/professional on electric guitar.

I also like Andy Timmons and appreciate David Gilmour much more now than when I was younger- his tones and musicality and emotion in his playing - great.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i'm a huge jack white fan.
> 
> i would also include vince gill,


oohhh snap. good call, usually overlooked


i was surprised to see 65 posts before someone mentioned warren haynes even though early on someone mentioned derek truks. part of me wants to mention prince. he's a really good player, but i stop short of putting him on a list of "best ever of all time" i have to totally agree with the mention of glenn tipton, having seen them live 5 times, and having been in a tribute band, i have observed him obsessively. he definitely belongs, imo. 

i know many of you may groan/gag because i'm saying this, but 2 guitarists who i feel comes _just barely short_ of the list are warren dimartini. and dave hlubeck. i'm really unsure about hlubeck. i don't know anyone who did what he was doing in the early years with molly hatchet, and before you try to mention gary rossington, i say they ain't the same. skynyrd was souther rock, hatchet was southern _metal_. 

anyone give a nod to george lynch? i'm on the fence about him. honorable mention to howlin wolf, jake e lee and jerry cantrell, dave mustaine, and vivian cambell


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

davetcan said:


> [video=youtube;tsO26Pgm6qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsO26Pgm6qI&feature=related[/video]


AHHH Tommy Bolin, thank you Davetcan.......If you have any doubts about this guy have a listen to his work with Zephyr in 1969 through 71......


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ccuwan said:


> AHHH Tommy Bolin, thank you Davetcan.......If you have any doubts about this guy have a listen to his work with Zephyr in 1969 through 71......


No problem and Tommy could definitely play, but that was Blackmore in that video, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

davetcan said:


> No problem and Tommy could definitely play, but that was Blackmore in that video, as I'm sure you know.


No I didn't.....but thanks for the out. Was Bolin gone by the time of that video?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ccuwan said:


> No I didn't.....but thanks for the out. Was Bolin gone by the time of that video?


Blackmore was the original. Bolin joined around '74/'75 I think. That would have been just after the tour in the video. Props to Coverdale's vocals while we're at it ;-)


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Blackmore was the original. Bolin joined around '74/'75 I think. That would have been just after the tour in the video. Props to Coverdale's vocals while we're at it ;-)


That adds up as Bolin did some time with James Gang between Zephyr and Purple....thanks.....and yes the vocals on that clip are superb.

AC, sorry for the thread highjacking......out


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a look through a book I might buy called "The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Guitar Heroes" at the local Barnes & Noble on Saturday. It was very interesting and has a pretty good grouping of great guitarists, divided into various categories. Once again however, many of you would disagree about some of the author's choices and some of the guitarists who were left out of the book (although almost every great guitarist is listed in the back of the book's "other great guitarists" section. The author also divided up the book into sections covering several genres of music like: 'Rock', 'Blues', 'Alternative', 'Heavy Metal and Punk', 'Pop', 'Jazz', 'Country & Folk' and 'World Music' etc.


----------

